# Fitness and Diabetes: 8 Social Media Stars Making an Impact



## Northerner (May 20, 2017)

Roddy Riddle and Team Novo Nordisk are on the list  Must admit, I've no desire to look like Number 3 though 

http://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes-athletes-on-social-media-to-follow


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 20, 2017)

I was going to say what are you doing on there at number 3 Alan?    Some very positive stories there.


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2017)

Errr, I don't see myself as a dominatrix meself .......


----------

